# Detective Michael Smith Phillips



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]





















Detective Michael Smith Phillips 
*Virginia Beach Police Department*
*Virginia*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 7, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Detective Michael Phillips was shot and killed while conducting an undercover buy-bust narcotics operation. During the operation two suspects opened fire on him, killing him.

The two suspects attempted to flee but were apprehended a short distance away. Both men were charged with Detective Phillips' murder.

Detective Phillips had served with the Virginia Beach Police Department for 6 years and had previously served with the Hampton Police Department for 3 years.
Agency Contact Information
Virginia Beach Police Department
Police Headquarters
2509 Princess Anne Road
Virginia Beach, VA 23456

Phone: (757) 427-4097

_*Please contact the Virginia Beach Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Detective Phillips! Your watch has ended and you served your community with dedication. May God comfort your family and friends in their times of need.​


----------

